# 3-D Files for 1/29 Windows & Doors?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone out there willing to share files for windows & doors that can be 3-D printed? I have access to a printer, but would like to circumvent the whole drafting process.

I'm looking for 1920s architecture, 2 over 1 windows, 4 panel doors, factory windows with lots of panes, that sort of thing.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

You will have better luck if you either provide a picture, similar, off of google images or just a hand sketched drawing.
Most people that can do what you want, would rather not just shoot in the dark, hoping to hit your desired target. Give them a little help.
Dennis


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

There are tons of such files available in SketchUp's 3DWarehouse.
If you have not used SketchUp it is a free download. Once you get it installed click on Window / Extension Warehouse (see image below)
I entered a search for Windows Victorian and I got a bunch - note that some are in full houses but you can remove them and work with components individually.
As to scale, you can scale them to anything you want in SketchUp or whatever slicer you are using.
Note that you have to add an extension in SketchUp to export as STL - not a difficult thing to do.
Worth exploring.
dave


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

or you go to the search engine http://www.yeggi.com and search for window.
i adjusted for "free" and "latest" - and got 1900 plus results.
of which an estimated third will be usable.

for the scale, that one is easy.
you decide on the desired measurements, and give them in, when you prepare the window file for printing.

(edit: downsized files give better prints, than upsized prints)


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks gang, this is exactly what I was looking for, a place to find a library.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Super easy to do your own in Design Spark Mechanical and it is a free download.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Easy-peasy in Tinkercad. Look on Thingiverse or Tinkercad for sharable files.


----------



## TPP1776 (Feb 28, 2017)

If you draw stuff yourself make sure you draw it full scale so you can reduce the scale in the slicer program.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

And remember that a 20 mm wide window will not fit in a 20 mm hole. Measure your opening first, then make the window a millimeter smaller in both directions. The depth of the window should be the depth of the wall, plus a couple of mm deeper for outer window trim.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you mean something like this?


----------

